
Obsoleting SpaServices and NodeServices (AspNetCore) - cjblomqvist
https://github.com/aspnet/AspNetCore/issues/12890
======
cjblomqvist
Really surprised by MS. One of the bigger benefits of chosing the MS ecosystem
was their sensibility when it comes to decisions like this (and long term
support - in one way or another). I can understand the decision to scrap a lot
of the pieces here, but especially scrapping NodeServices is a huge surprise -
it's so useful (e.g. best PDF-rendering way in AspNetCore AFAIK) and
facilitates all the other use cases. Perhaps the strangest decisions of them
all is to continue supporting the React CLI and Angular CLI ways (without
SSR). Drop that and spend that effort on maintaining NodeServices so that the
foundation has good/trusted (previusly trusted) MS support - and then the
community can create the different pieces on top of it (which will also make
it clear which pieces are the valuable ones). In particular, I believe a
generic webpack-plugin and a generic SSR (prerender) + some online
tutorials/guides for how to do it with the most popular frameworks (React,
Angular, Vue) would solve something like 98% of all scenarios.

I also have to say I'm surprised by their comments. Basically they're just
saying: It's open source, the community should take over. To ask the community
to take on a project as significant and important as this is a huge ask. To
even have to consider the likelihood of it not turning up/being managed with
continuous high quality (thus continuously updated and actively steered)
doesn't feel good at all.

It feels like the big selling point of web devs moving to AspNetCore - a MS
that really supports modern web development - is now lost (at least the trust
part of it). Is it to push people towards their Blazor future? If so, that's
ignorant of the status of things and how client side Blazor fundamentally has
some issues (passing along a significant runtime to get started). Was it just
a trick to get people to move to AspNetCore along the lines of the famous
Extend-Embrace-Extinguish strategy? I thought MS got rid of that.

I used to be a big proponent of the new MS and MS as a stable ecosystem
partner. Now, I lost a lot of faith in them over there.

